# How likely is it that I'm pregnant?



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

I've never posted to this forum before, and I can do google searches all day but I trust the ladies of the mothering forum more than google, so here goes!
I got curious about my cycles and ovulation so I put all of my information into a generator/calculator of sorts. I've only had 3 post-partum periods and my daughter just turned one a couple of weeks ago. According to the calculator, I should have been fertile from the 2nd of December until today, the 7th. Me and DH DTD very heat of the moment, twice. Once on the 1st and once on the 5th, before I realized my fertility dates. Since we DTD on the first I've been experiencing period-like cramps, some nausea and I've just wanted to sleep all day today. I feel like I'm pregnant, but it seems like there's no way I'd have those symptoms as of yet because it's so early. My next period isn't due til the 21st, so I can't really test anytime soon. What do you think? Is my brain just making up these pregnancy symptoms or could this be legitimate to feel something so early?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

What kind of generator/calculator? If it was ONLY based on cycle dates, it could be COMPLETELY off, especially in the first few cycles PP while nursing.

Period-like cramps could be due to PMS or even constipation. Nausea and fatigue can be from any number of viruses. Or all three could come from "wishful thinking" (whether you want to be pg or not, thinking too much about it sometimes has this physical effect.)

Of course, it's also possible to have pg signs this early- not too likely, but still possible. And, of course, to further confuse you, you could have a GI bug AND be 2 days pg.


----------

